# First DIY BG (lots of pics)



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

My partner and I decided to do a DIY BG. We are using Styrofoam insulation boards.

here are some pics



































































































Just got to wait for this to cure and then concrete it tomorrow. Keep watching


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking very nice so far!


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you.

I can't really take any credit for it as my partner done all the carving but I did take part in trying at some and letting him know that it looks good as he went along.

Hoping to get this up and running by the weekend or early next week.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, you guys are working fast! Just make sure you give the cement a few days at least to cure out of the water.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

We watched the video you put up on my other thread and are very well aware of how long we need to wait for things to cure.

We're lucky to have a warm house, the sun is always on our house morning to evening. Trip to B & Q in a little while.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Been a while since I last posted anything. The BG was put on hold due to a friend needing somewhere to stay, we had to prioritize the things that needed to be done, like sort out our spare room that was filled with junk.

We have made progress however. Here are some pics of what we have done.

Me putting the first layer of cement on









After the third coat









Side 1 stuck









Back stuck









What it will look like when finished (no water as waiting for it to cure). There is another side stuck but you can't see it due to my partners head in the way :lol: 









Weekend coming hopefully we'll be able to fill this up after doing the filling and emptying part.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

More progress. Now cycling, the only things to left to do is paint the sides and a tiny bit at the front and put the fish in. So excited to see them in their new home 


















Full tank shot.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very Nice. Would love to do something like this, but I just cant wrap my head around losing that much real estate in my tank. Maybe some day I will get over it and give it a try.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I was a bit worried about the space on this but I its not that much lost. It was fun to do (watching the partner carving  ) and exciting to see how it turns out. I reckon you should give it a go.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

got some ideas running through my head.

Starting a major tank overhaul stand/sump/hood/caves/and bg will be starting a thread for it today, just design stages right now but hope to start in december.

Bear


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

That sounds like a thread to be watching. What size is the tank going to be?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

This tank is 28g.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

75 Gallon.

Here is the thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=202582

Bear


----------

